
We build a highlight-taking DApp and you can too - vankhoa1505
https://medium.com/the-product-manger-studio/how-we-build-a-highlight-taking-dapp-and-you-can-too-59b371907d78
======
namtran
Nice app for me. I can save quote i like. Thanks team

